# Savoy Cabbage W/Dill Butter & Bacon



## norgeskog (Jan 21, 2005)

This is another of the side dishes for the Drunk Sirloin.

SAVOY CABBAGE WITH DILL BUTTER AND BACON  serves 4

3 Tbs butter, softened (he says preferably home churned, recipe below)
1 Tbs finely chopped fresh dill
1/4 cup salt (I would use less, seems like a lot to me)
2 medium savoy cabbages, cut in half lengthwise
1/4 lb bacon, diced
2 tsp unsalted butter
sea salt and pepper to taste

In a small bowl mix the 3 Tbs butter with the chopped dill and refrigerate.  Combine 4 cups of water and the salt in a large pot and bring to a boil over high heat.  Add the cabbages, reduce the heat to medium and cook for 8-12 minutes or until the cabbages are tender but still offfer some resistence when poked with a fork.  

Meanwhile, fry the bacon in the unsalted butter in a skillet over medium  heat for 7-9 minutes or until crisp.  

Drain the cabbage well and place on individual plates.  Add the dill butter and bacon and season each with salt and pepper to taste.

HOME-CHURNED BUTTER (makes approximately 2-1/2 cups)

3 cups sour cream
1 cup heavy cream
fine sea salt

Place the sour cream and heavy cream in a blender and blend on high speed for 15-20 minutes, or until the cream separates into yellow lumps and white buttermilk.  Strain and reserve the buttermilk for other purposes (per norgeskog - makes excellent chocolate cake, mashed potatoes, or pancakes and waffles).

With your hands, squeeze out as much of the remaining buttermilk as you can before the heat of your hands starts melting the butter.   Place the butter in a large bowl of cold water and continue squeezing gently for 2 minutes, until the water is white.  Transfer to a small bowl and add salt to taste.  Refrigerate and remove 20 minutes before serving.

My Note:  I have made butter with my mixer, but only using heavy cream, so I do not know why a mixer woudl nto work.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 22, 2005)

This looks absolutely wonderful - thanks for posting it!!!!!!!  YUM!!!!!!!


----------

